# Dcis



## amylis1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

When coding mammograms, what code would I use for  personal HX of DCIS?
V103?


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jun 13, 2012)

Per Coding Clinic First Quarter 2012:

" No, code V10.3 is not correct. Assign code V13.8, Personal history of other diseases, other specified diseases, for history of DCIS. It is not appropriate to assign code V10.3, personal history of malignant neoplasm of breast, since DCIS (code 233.0) is not classified as a primary malignancy. Code V10.3 is reserved for personal history of "primary" breast malignancy for conditions classifieable to 174 and 175, as th inclusion note under V10.3 indicates. "

Hope this helps


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also if screening I would use the V76.11 with the V13.8. 

Anybody else?????


----------



## Bready (Jun 13, 2012)

*Hx of DCIS*

To give credit where it is due, this question was asked back in 2010 and the answer given was V10.3. V10.3 can be used because 233.0 (carcinoma in situ of the breast) is also known as intra ductal carcinoma and can be placed under the 174 series (174.8).  

DCIS is an early form of breast cancer and even though it is in place(in situ) and hasn't spread throughout the breast or outside to other parts of the body, it is still cancer.  

I would feel safe coding with V10.3.


----------

